

Ask HN: Best Mattress? - sachitgupta

I just graduated from college, and I know its important to get the right mattress, office chair and shoes. For the mattress, I'm looking to spend ~ $500. What are some good ones around that price?
======
Shooter
I just spent three months researching mattresses - including trying out dozens
of mattresses in stores - so this LazyWeb question is relevant to me because I
know shopping for mattresses is a P.I.T.A. Mattresses are a very personal
thing, though, so you may hate what I like...

I tried out everything from the cheapest mattress at Sam's Club to a $30,000
mattress. In box-spring mattresses, I liked the Vera Wang series from
Serta...but that is way above your price range. (It isn't their highest-end
line, but it is one their premium ones.) You definitely don't want a
continuous spring mattress, which is what many of the box-spring ones are in
your price range, unfortunately.

We tried several natural latex mattresses and hated them, so I was leery of
trying a completely memory-foam one, but my online research said that memory-
foam mattresses had the highest customer satisfaction ratings.

I ended up buying a memory-foam mattress from BedInABox that is actually
better than the $4000 Tempur-Pedics I tried. I paid $7XX or so, but that was
for a California King. I think you could find a smaller one for $500. They
shipped the 11" thick mattress to my door, shrink-wrapped in a box. My wife
also loves it...it is the first mattress we both actually like in our 12 years
of marriage. I think it has all the upsides of the Tempur-Pedics, but none of
the downsides (it's cheaper, the foam rebounds faster, and it doesn't get hot,
etc.)

------
bobf
W Hotels sells their beds through their website, and frequently have "employee
only" deals (40-60% off) that become publicly available so often you would
think it must be intentional. I bought their "The W Bed" queen set (box spring
+ mattress) for $705 about 4 years ago that way, and love it. I seem to recall
reading somewhere else that it may be a rebranded Simmons Beautyrest, if that
helps. As you point out, getting a great mattress and chair is well worth the
initial cost.

------
lsemel
Room & Board makes some nice mattresses, at lower prices than mattress stores,
but still somewhat above your price range:
[http://www.roomandboard.com/rnb/subcategory/list.do?catalog=...](http://www.roomandboard.com/rnb/subcategory/list.do?catalog=room&category=rm_bedrooms&subcategory=mattress)

------
chrisclark1729
I hear Costco has great deals on mattresses for around that price. I spent
more than that because of the whole 1/3rd of your life argument.

------
sachitgupta
EDIT: Looking at the suggestions, I'm willing to spend ~ 700 I guess, cause
I'll be keeping it for a while. More suggestions welcome!

